# New location? City of Industry, CA



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

It appears there is a new location, City of Industry, CA. This is the old Mattel Toys building at Valley Blvd and Stimpson. 

Anyone have any information about this location?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Orange County subregion only.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> Orange County subregion only.


What does "only" mean?

City of Industry, Hacienda Heights and Rowland Heights (receiving deliveries from there that I know of) are all in Los Angeles County. It would make sense that Avocado Heights, La Puente and West Covina would also be served from there. Those are also in Los Angeles County.

La Habra and La Habra Heights are also cities in Los Angeles County, and it would make sense that they would be served from City of Industry.

Unless Amazon is also going to open a local hub in say Whittier or Santa Fe Springs.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

The station is only in the orange county subregion for Flex. Does people who signed up in the LA subregion even see DAX5 (City of Industry) in their filters? I think not. That is why I said City of Industry station is part of the Orange County subregion only for Flex. Whittier Fresh (MAE6) is also part of Orange county subregion for Flex. Orange County flex includes LB Whole Foods. That serve parts of Orange County and LA county. Most same type of stations overlap delivery regions. Brea WF also delivers to Pomona, Rowland Heights and Chino Hills. Pomona and Rowland Heights are both in LA county whereas Chino Hills is in San Bernardino county.

DPS1 covers West Covina. Now it probably has overlaps delivery region with DAX5.

That's Amazon's plan. Each station has delivery regions that overlaps with another station.

If you want to deliver from DAX5, you would need to transfer from whatever LA station to DAX5. Once that happens, your new delivery region would be considered orange county subregion. You can deliver from DLA9, DCX8 (Anaheim), DCX2 (Mission Viejo) and DLX8 (Santa Ana). You would no longer be part of the LA subregion.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> The station is only in the orange county subregion for Flex. Does people who signed up in the LA subregion even see DAX5 (City of Industry) in their filters? I think not. That is why I said City of Industry station is part of the Orange County subregion only for Flex. Whittier Fresh (MAE6) is also part of Orange county subregion for Flex. Orange County flex includes LB Whole Foods. That serve parts of Orange County and LA county. Most same type of stations overlap delivery regions. Brea WF also delivers to Pomona, Rowland Heights and Chino Hills. Pomona and Rowland Heights are both in LA county whereas Chino Hills is in San Bernardino county.
> 
> DPS1 covers West Covina. Now it probably has overlaps delivery region with DAX5.
> 
> ...


I know for a fact that deliveries to West Covina (at least southern parts), Hacienda Heights, La Puente, City of Industry, Rowland Heights and at least part of Diamond Bar are through DAX5. Those are all Los Angeles County areas.

So are you saying those Los Angeles County areas are now within the Orange County subregion for Flex?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> The station is only in the orange county subregion for Flex. Does people who signed up in the LA subregion even see DAX5 (City of Industry) in their filters? I think not. That is why I said City of Industry station is part of the Orange County subregion only for Flex. Whittier Fresh (MAE6) is also part of Orange county subregion for Flex. Orange County flex includes LB Whole Foods. That serve parts of Orange County and LA county. Most same type of stations overlap delivery regions. Brea WF also delivers to Pomona, Rowland Heights and Chino Hills. Pomona and Rowland Heights are both in LA county whereas Chino Hills is in San Bernardino county.
> 
> DPS1 covers West Covina. Now it probably has overlaps delivery region with DAX5.
> 
> ...


Haven't done Flex in awhile. They used to show you all stations in LA and the one in Irvine. You could work at any station that had open slots. Is that no longer the case?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

BigJohn said:


> I know for a fact that deliveries to West Covina (at least southern parts), Hacienda Heights, La Puente, City of Industry, Rowland Heights and at least part of Diamond Bar are through DAX5. Those are all Los Angeles County areas.
> 
> So are you saying those Los Angeles County areas are now within the Orange County subregion for Flex?


Yes. But I'm sure some of those cities are also serviced by other station(s) that are part of the LA subregion. You need to stop thinking that cities in LA county are only serviced by LA subregion stations. They are not especially in border cities next to another county. Each delivery station have overlapping areas that are also covered by other station(s). Amazon made the decision to include DAX5 (city of industry) as part of the orange county subregion of stations just as Amazon changed the Long Beach Whole Foods from the LA subregion to orange county subregion.



Woohaa said:


> Haven't done Flex in awhile. They used to show you all stations in LA and the one in Irvine. You could work at any station that had open slots. Is that no longer the case?


Southern California is now split up into multiple subregions. LA, OC, Riverside (Inland Empire). Ventura is also not part of the LA subregion.


----------

